# soap



## tattooedreefer (Apr 4, 2009)

i used it in the red and have very good luck...not ivory soap it is a different name but it works


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Lye soap is what works. the fish are attracted to the animal fat in it. There are lye soap recipes online. My grandad used it as lure. I've caught cats on soap but that was when they still made the lye soap. I think it would be cool to add asa foetida to the homemade soap (when cold). Cats would love that!

:beer:


----------

